# Please Help me with my diet



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi.. I have IBS C, and after the terrible night I have just had, I have decided to do a Diet.I dont know what to do - Low Fibre Gluten free or Elimation diet.. At the mo, I just dont want to eat because of the pain..All this is new to me, and I could eat just about anything before my IBS, so any advice on what to eat I would be greatful. I have been waiting since November 09 to see a nutritionist at My local Hospital - still waiting..Thank you Fiona x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually diet isn't as important for IBS-C types as there aren't many foods that cause constipation, but there are many foods that can cause diarrhea even in normal people.Which food you eat usually isn't so important for pain, either. Usually pain with eating is more about how you eat, not what you eat.However if you notice more pain when you fart more you might do the general flatus reduction diet http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs12.htmor if you seem to fart more when you have things like soda's or other fructose sweetened things you might try the fructose reduced diet http://john.toebes.com/diet.htmlNow with constipation some people do find a certain amount of fiber helps, and the bit problem with many highly restricted diets is you cut out all the foods with fiber in them so that can make constipation worse because you don't eat enough fiber. Many people do find low carb diets that are low fiber may make even a healthy person a bit constipated (many people have to add fiber supplements when they go low carb to lose weight or for other health issues).For pain really how you eat is more important than what. Small frequent meals cause less pain because the colon is less active after small frequent meals, partcularly if you watch the fat and keep each meal to about 300-400 calories max.Doesn't matter what food you eat if you play the starve yourself for as long as possible before eating. Any meal you eat after hours of starvation will cause pain. Even healthy people can get that if the do it too severely. That is why most people when they break a long fast (like for religious reasons especially if you fast for several days in a row) have to do so with a small light meal rather than start right off with a big feast.


----------



## HenryD (Mar 18, 2010)

Fiona 123 said:


> Hi.. I have IBS C, and after the terrible night I have just had, I have decided to do a Diet.I dont know what to do - Low Fibre Gluten free or Elimation diet.. At the mo, I just dont want to eat because of the pain..All this is new to me, and I could eat just about anything before my IBS, so any advice on what to eat I would be greatful. I have been waiting since November 09 to see a nutritionist at My local Hospital - still waiting..Thank you Fiona x


Hi Fiona 123,I am sorry to hear about your problem and the suffering it brings you. But I am also so encouraged to hear that you have the will-power to fight your problem, in this case with a Diet.I think that what you drink is a hugely important part of your diet and it can sometimes even be the difference between a successful diet and a waste of time. So the question you have to answer is not just 'what should I eat' but also 'what should I drink'. Do you have any plans for what drinks you are going to have as part of your Diet?It would be great to hear your thoughts as I myself need to know what is healthy to eat and drink and what is not considering my own unpredictable and messed up stomach. H.


----------

